# our new rescue boy.. "Dumbo"



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi all, this our new boy Dumbo! He is a total sweetheart but is kinda scared by the camera. His story in the health section as he was on Cedar Shavings.


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

what a sweet squish!!! oh man he is adorable.


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Ohhh, he's a cutie! Can I have him? Puh-leeeeeease?


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

He looks so soft! He is so cute!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

He's so adorable!

btw, he told me he wants to come home with me. *giggle*


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh, he's soooooo cute! Can I keep him? Can I? Pleeeease?


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Loving the ears and curly whiskers, what a cutey!


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Awwwww, he's such a handsome boy


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

awww !!!! i wanna scrith that cute widdle baby face and big belly kisses awww and those whiskers *is now in love lol*


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

he's soooo adorable! <33


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm just gonna have to come over there and hug him!


----------

